
Ask HN: What is the best online school to get a CS degree? - josh_carterPDX
Curious what online schools people believe to be the best source to get a CS degree. I know there is a stigmal around online degrees, but I&#x27;m sure there are some online schools that provide a quality degree and would like to hear the community&#x27;s opinion.
======
g0tham
IMHO and experience, the stigma of online degrees is circumvented if the
school has a 'traditional' physical campus as well as an online/Distance
Learning program. As such, I'd highly recommend Western Governor's university
(WGU):

\- Accredited Degree from a Traditional, brick and mortar campus campus with a
Distance Learning Program (Online), as mentioned above.

\- Certifications Exam cost included in tuition

\- Curriculum adapting to changes in industry

Hope this helps!

------
sova
coursera

